# [SOLVED] Can't open or right-click image files



## Pakhawaj (Jan 9, 2010)

Neither the Photos or Photo Viewer programmes work. If I try to open an image file, windows explorer crashes and then resets, if I try to right-click on an image file, the same thing happens. I can open these files through other programmes such as internet explorer or photoshop, but it's very frustrating not being able to right-click a file or scroll through images.

I cannot directly open any type of image file that I've tried; .jpg, .gif and .png all just crash explorer.

This has been a problem for a while, but only recently have I needed to go through many images. If anyone can help, I would be appreciative.


----------



## PATrich (Mar 23, 2014)

*Re: Can't open or right-click image files*

Windows Photo Viewer can't open this picture because either Photo - Microsoft Community

link is to a Microsoft thread of related issue, and maybe the tool link provide can solve your problem.


----------



## Pakhawaj (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: Can't open or right-click image files*

This person didn't have the same problem as I do; I don't get any error messages, explorer just crashes. Also I'm using Windows 8 and I don't have any issues with folders.
I tried it anyway, but it didn't work. Thanks for searching for me though.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Can't open or right-click image files*

There are some good general Win 8 Explorer tips here> Fix: Windows explorer crashes or freezes


----------



## Pakhawaj (Jan 9, 2010)

*Re: Can't open or right-click image files*

Thank you Wrench!
I'm not entirely sure what fixed it, but I went through each of the steps from the link you gave me and now I can click on images and use Photo Viewer again.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Thanks for letting us know


----------

